# C.W. Wagner Transcontinental Bicycle Champion Information?



## blasterracing (Aug 18, 2014)

I own the Shelby Whippet bike that C. W. Wagner rode across American in record time in 1927 and am looking for any information, articles, photos, etc. of him or the bike that anyone has and would be interested in selling to me.  

Thanks,

Tim Newmeyer
thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## Iverider (Aug 18, 2014)

I have no ephemera for C.W. Wagner, but I would LOVE to see photos of the bike!!! This would be a cool historical thread should you decide to add to it!

Good luck with your search.


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 19, 2014)

*Whippet Bike*










Pics Of The C.W. Wagner Shelby Whippet bike that set the Transcontinental record in 1927.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 8, 2016)

I now have the bike completely restored, minus pedals and handgrips.  I am looking for a super nice pair of Star 4 Rat Trap pedals if anyone has a pair to sell?


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 8, 2016)

Some history on this bike.


----------



## barracuda (Dec 8, 2016)

Albuquerque Journal, August 8, 1927:


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 8, 2016)

Stunning!  Beautiful work!


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

barracuda said:


> Albuquerque Journal, August 8, 1927:
> 
> View attachment 394020



Thank you for sharing.  That is awesome!  I am interested in any information anyone may have on the bike, the journey, or the rider himself.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you Ed.  Bob Strucel is responsible for the vast majority of the work on this restoration.  He always does a great job!


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 9, 2016)

Love your avitar.  My first wheelie as a passenger was in a street legal Nickey 1970 SS 396 Nova. Those were the days.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> Love your avitar.  My first wheelie as a passenger was in a street legal Nickey 1970 SS 396 Nova. Those were the days.



Thanks.  I bought it in1980 and still own it today.  It has run a best of 10.64 @ 127mph with a 327.  We also own a 1976 Vega with a 454 that has run a best of 8.89 @ 157mph.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2016)

*Tim ... the Clarence ''Whippet'' Wagner Racer
is stunning to behold.

Good call having Bob do the work.

You are very fortunate to have this machine
back in Shelby .......

....... patric*


----------



## barracuda (Dec 9, 2016)

All photos from Wagner's 1922 transcontinental record journey:


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Tim ... the Clarence ''Whippet'' Wagner Racer
> is stunning to behold.
> 
> Good call having Bob do the work.
> ...



Thank you Patric.  That means a lot coming from you.  Please don't hate me for restoring it.  I just wanted to do the bike justice.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 9, 2016)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 394214
> Thanks.  I bought it in1980 and still own it today.  It has run a best of 10.64 @ 127mph with a 327.  We also own a 1976 Vega with a 454 that has run a best of 8.89 @ 157mph.




That is Sick!! And very respectable.  I love small block and big block Vegas.  I spent lots hours at the drag strip watching pro stock Vegas in the day.  It is still in my blood.

I thought your avitar was a Nova.  Is it your Vega?


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> That is Sick!! And very respectable.  I love small block and big block Vegas.  I spent lots hours at the drag strip watching pro stock Vegas in the day.  It is still in my blood.
> 
> I thought your avitar was a Nova.  Is it your Vega?



Thanks.  My Avatar is my 1972 Nova SS.
That's awesome.  I have raced for over 30 years and now my Son races as well.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2016)

blasterracing said:


> Thank you Patric.  That means a lot coming from you.  Please don't hate me for restoring it.  I just wanted to do the bike justice.




*Oh, Tim ...  went thru a very hard-headed period
in my past where things were thought of in ''black
and white'' ... no gray allowed.

Stupid and toxic-thinking on my part.  I regret that
period of time in my life.

If I was ever pushy or rude to you ... I ask your forgiveness.

Have also shared this information with Bob.

Am sorry for my trespasses, Tim.

Love to you, Tim .... and your Family.
*
..... patric cafaro


For a four-year period of time ... several of us CABErs published
a thin magazine called Classic Bicycle News.

My contribution was a monthly, headbadge-inspired column.

One of my sign-offs was to say .. ''Stay On The Rivet !!''

Learned much earlier that saying was meant to motivate a
racer -- during competition ...... _''Don't sit in that saddle ...
Stand up and thunder some horsepower into that crank ...
Stay On The Rivet !!''  _ The Nose-Rivet for the Saddle --
whether the saddle utilized a rivet -- or not.

Didn't have anything to do with badges ... but had everything
to do with my fondness for racing machines.

*Merry Christmas !!*



*




*


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 9, 2016)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 394288
> Thanks.  My Avatar is my 1972 Nova SS.
> That's awesome.  I have raced for over 30 years and now my Son races as well.



That is what I thought.  Guess I haven't lost the touch after all   For a second I was worried I had gone brain dead and couldnt tell the difference between what I  was sure was a SS Nova and and a Vega.  Is the Nova yours as well?  Sorry didnt mean to hijack this post.  You can convo me of you want talk more drag racing.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Oh, Tim ...  went thru a very hard-headed period
> in my past where things were thought of in ''black
> and white'' ... no gray allowed.
> 
> ...



Nothing to apologize for Patric.  It's all good.  I just love having this bike back home in Shelby where it belongs.  I'm still searching for a great set of Star 4 Rat Trap pedals for it if you run across a pair.  
I always enjoyed your articles and remember the "Stay On The Rivet" quotes.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> That is what I thought.  Guess I haven't lost the touch after all   For a second I was worried I had gone brain dead and couldnt tell the difference between what I  was sure was a SS Nova and and a Vega.  Is the Nova yours as well?  Sorry didnt mean to hijack this post.  You can convo me of you want talk more drag racing.



Yes, I still own the Nova!!


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 9, 2016)

blasterracing said:


> Yes, I still own the Nova!!



Have had and/or crewed on a few other cars over the years as well.  Dragster is mine, and funny car I tuned.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 10, 2016)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 394443 View attachment 394442
> 
> 
> 
> Have had and/or crewed on a few other cars over the years as well.  Dragster is mine, and funny car I tuned.




Some where in my storied spectator career I saw lil thumper run.  Don't remember where but I remember the car.   I have been to a lot of tracks over the years.
Very cool that you tunned it.  How do you have time for bikes?


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 10, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> Some where in my storied spectator career I saw lil thumper run.  Don't remember where but I remember the car.   I have been to a lot of tracks over the years.
> Very cool that you tunned it.  How do you have time for bikes?



We ran it all over the country.  It was the quickest and fastest all Chevy funny car in the World for many years.  I stay busy and have a very understanding wife !


----------



## Berkeley Choate (Dec 16, 2016)

My sister has a Whippet that's practically identical to the transcontinental record one, but in very good, unrestored condition. Does anyone have a sense of what it might be worth?


----------

